# ARCG (Taranisi) or Lister Hospital?



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi 

I have a couple of friends who got pregnant at ARCG with Taranisi, who has the best IVF success rates. 

I went to Queen Mary's, Roehampton, first cycle got pregnant but miscarried at 8.5 weeks, which showed up at 12-week scan. 

Now waiting to do FET - have about 5 or 6 four-grade embryos left and specialist at Brooke fertility clinic recommends screening them or taking them to blast stage. 

What I want to know is, if FET doesn't work I was planning to go to Lister - but I'm now thinking I should go to ARCG (although it's very expensive) because of their high success rate.

Anyone out there being treated at Lister or at ARCG -what do you all think? Is ARCG the better bet to get pregnant?

any advice really appreciated
Exx


----------



## arwhine (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Elena, have a look at my review of the ARGC in the clinic review section. The actual procedures, IVF scans etc are no more expensive that anywhere else, in fact the scans are cheaper than in my local clinic and are done by a qualified dr rather than a nurse. The expense comes in that the clinic's sucess is down to their thoroughness, they believe in closely monitoring you whilst stimming which involves lots of blood tests. They also do a lot of hysteroscopys to ensure that there is no physical barrier to conception. I believe you save money in the end as the likelihood of sucess is so high and Mr T himself does almost all the egg collections and embryo transfers the day you need it and not on the day the clinic happens to do ETs etc. The after care after a BFP is excellant to, more blood tests with meds such as Heparin, asprin, steroids, auto immune medication given if your Beta HCG results (hormone levels after pregnancy which should double every 2 days)  suggest that help is needed. I hope the FET works and you don't need to make any decisions. Goodluck
Arwen


----------

